# Ugliest tree in the world and......



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 26, 2008)

........it's MINE! 











This really-really ugly old tree is on one of the main streets in our town and has been a sorta landmark for many years. It is a Redbud. Several years ago I asked the owner (a friend and master knife maker) if I could cut it down. He declined but said if it died, I could have it. Well, sirs, this year it failed to bud and now it's mine.  It has got to have some of wildest, gnarliest, twisty grain structure ever in there. Only concern, it is well known that dead Redbud rot out from the center pretty fast. We will just have to wait and see wait hides inside. Whatever is there is sure to make some interesting bowls and pen blanks.


----------



## ElMostro (Mar 26, 2008)

Frank, did you spend a whole year praying for this tree to die?  Come on fess up, how did you kill the tree?  [}]

Congratulations!


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL Eugene

Frank, if you end up with some wormy/rotty stuff that you don't want, let me know, I'm always on the lookout for garbage! heh


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll take a few Frank! Man check out the all the bumps on that tree. Looks like my little brothers head. AHAhahahahahahahahah! MWAHAhahahahahahahah! Dddddon't ttttell hhhhimmm IIII ssssaid tttthatttt!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha![}][}][}][}][}][}][}]


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep,kinda funny how you wanted it and it died.Hmm.Hehe.Hopefully it will be a good find for ya.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 26, 2008)

Good Luck Frank, Hope it solid inside.  
Even if it isn't there is still plenty of great woo in that tree.


----------



## Tonto (Mar 26, 2008)

When I first read through your post I thought you said the tree was yours when the owner died, not the tree and then your excitement that the tree was yours, I had to go back to be sure.....[:I][:I]  Reminds me of my timber days when we cruised a stand and showed it to prospective buyers, they always dinged us for trees with visible scars, burls and knots....said it cut down the grade lumber yield...then I went to a home center and looked at finished oak lumber and the stuff with knots cost more and was labeled "character wood"  Pen turners are the ultimate beauty is in the eye of the beholder types......the concept of worthless wood, casting and stabilization make me sick thinking about wood I have burned in my past...ouch.....I now look quite differently at any standing tree and start to drool......Great find, good for you!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, Frank, that is one burly lookin' tree.


----------



## Dario (Mar 26, 2008)

Good score!  Solid or not...there sure will be lots of pen blanks from that one.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 26, 2008)

they say that the ugliest oysters have the prettiest pearls...if that holds true, you got some beauteous blanks coming!


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice score Frank    Be sure to post some pictures after you cut it!


----------



## Hosspen (Mar 26, 2008)

That is one burly redbud! I have noticed how quickly Straight-grained redbud wood cracks open. I betcha all them burls will maybe prevent that from happening to that tree, I hope it is petty solid for you too.  If you do decide to sell some pen blanks I'll be interested in seeing pics too. I'm glad your patience paid off for you.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Mar 27, 2008)

I wish I had your good fortune.  I drive by two maple trees and a sycamore that look like that each time I go to work.  Each of them is twice the size, but they're still very much alive and are not mine. Keep us posted on the progress of turning this into whatever you make of it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jthompson1995_
> 
> I wish I had your good fortune.  I drive by two maple trees and a sycamore that look like that each time I go to work.  Each of them is twice the size, but they're still very much alive and are not mine. Keep us posted on the progress of turning this into whatever you make of it.



Just stop and ask the owner what his plans are for those trees. Folks is funny critters. He might just say, "Cut 'em and their yers." If you don't ask, he can't say yes or no. I also currently have my eyes on a large Dogwood. It is the largest Dogwood I have ever seen and is so close to the house, I believe, it could do foundation damage. I know if I don't ask about it, the owner won't have an opportunity to either give it to me or say no.


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, Frank, that is an awesome score! Makes me think of one that got away...


----------



## redfishsc (Mar 29, 2008)

That is great!. 


Hey, be sure to set aside a good bit for "spalting"--- redbud will spalt just fine. Make sure the wood is good and wet, mill it up into inch-thick slabs a foot long and however wide you can, and soak with water and whatever beer/oakleaves/crud/gunk mixture (I only use water) and wrap totally in plastic wrap. Set it aside for 6 months and come back to check on it and viola! I spalted two walnut bowl blanks this way, wish I had pics.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 7, 2008)

Went and got the wood today. The owner orginally thought I was out of my mind wanting that tree. However, he is a talented knife maker and knows fancy woods. When he cut into it he had second thoughts and realized there was a lot of fancy grain in there. I ended up with about a fourth of the tree. Still a lot of wood. And it will be fancy.


----------



## aksarben (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a few chunks of redbud, nice wood.  Mine had a lot of fungus on the inside.  It sort of grew in a circle in one of the growth rings so it had circles of white powdery fungus.   Unfortunately the fungus did not lead to spalting.

Good luck with your, hope you are fungus free.
Scott


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like you got yourself a deal Frank. You're gonna have to sell some on this forum.[]


----------



## karlkuehn (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> Went and got the wood today. The owner orginally thought I was out of my mind wanting that tree. However, he is a talented knife maker and knows fancy woods. When he cut into it he had second thoughts and realized there was a lot of fancy grain in there. I ended up with about a fourth of the tree. Still a lot of wood. And it will be fancy.



Dang, Frank! That's too bad!

You shoulda just lopped it up into rounds, thrown it in the truck, and beat feet! hehe

Looks like you still made off with a good haul, though. Hope to see some for sale here!


----------

